# RHR pocket flask



## Timberwolf70 (May 13, 2020)

Another bottle I can find only pictures of... what does the RHR stand for? 5 inches tall, no marks on base, ABM screwtop. the other one I found did have a 9 underlined only


----------



## Timelypicken (May 13, 2020)

I’m guessing RHR is the brand,  but I couldn’t find any like it either


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 13, 2020)

That logo looks very familiar but I can't remember where I've seen it.  I think it might have been something like shampoo or aftershave.


----------



## Timberwolf70 (May 13, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> That logo looks very familiar but I can't remember where I've seen it.  I think it might have been something like shampoo or aftershave.


Hmmm could be... all the pics (very few) I did manage to find called it a a flask... maybe you'll recall and solve the mystery


----------

